# 5D Mark III shutter sounds weird



## Cheekysascha (Sep 20, 2015)

Hey guys, so almost a year ago I bought a 5D Mark III and never had any problems with it until end of April/early may when it stopped working and said error 20 so I sent it in for repair and it came back working fine but the shutter sounded a little weird but I didn't make much of it until now when I bought a second 5D III as a back up camera, the first 5d iii's shutter sounds muffled? instead of that click that the new one makes, I know it could just be that the first one is a much older camera and I might just be nit picking i mean the camera still works fine but something about it feels really off every time I use the older one.

Does anyone have any similar experiences? and should I try and send the older one in for repair?


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Cheekysascha!

I can understand your worries as I am a quite acoustic guy. 
I hear a lot in machines, cars, etc. before others do, feel, or before it breaks down. 

If you don't feel comfortable about the sound send it in to let them check it. 
If they say it's okay and it breaks down you're gonna have their report. 

That's what I'd do.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Sep 20, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Hi Cheekysascha!
> 
> I can understand your worries as I am a quite acoustic guy.
> I hear a lot in machines, cars, etc. before others do, feel, or before it breaks down.
> ...



Yeah you're right, I'll try and bring it back to the store I bought it from and see what the sales person says and then send it back :/ just worried that the last repair they did might have broken something by accident or unscrewed something.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 20, 2015)

almost sounds like it might be in silent shutter mode that's the sound my 70d makes in that mode a muffled click


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 20, 2015)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> almost sounds like it might be in silent shutter mode that's the sound my 70d makes in that mode a muffled click


Good Idea! 

@Cheekysascha:
please check that, if you didn't already do so.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Sep 20, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> beforeEos Camaras said:
> 
> 
> > almost sounds like it might be in silent shutter mode that's the sound my 70d makes in that mode a muffled click
> ...



Checked it and it's not :/ it's on highspeed continuous... I wish it was just that haha :c


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 20, 2015)

Cheekysascha said:


> Checked it and it's not :/ it's on highspeed continuous... I wish it was just that haha :c


Thank you for your reply.

It was just a "try if we have thought about everything". 

Please let us know how this ends up. Thaks.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Sep 21, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Cheekysascha said:
> 
> 
> > Checked it and it's not :/ it's on highspeed continuous... I wish it was just that haha :c
> ...



Okay so I went to the store today, the guys there told me they can hear the difference between the two shutters and think that the problem might just be that Canon build these two cameras differently in different batches which saw one of my 5d's having a more muffled shutter sound.. not sure if that's really the problem but at least both camera's work! so i guess i'm happy! thanks for the advice again


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi Cheekysascha. 
How different is the sound ? If I had a 5D III, heard my shutter and then yours an hour later, would I notice the difference? If this is the case, I would suggest it is NOT a batch issue and you should get it looked at. 
Or do you have to fire one then the other side by side listening intently for a difference? If this is the case, I would say batch difference is a viable explanation. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cheekysascha said:


> Okay so I went to the store today, the guys there told me they can hear the difference between the two shutters and think that the problem might just be that Canon build these two cameras differently in different batches which saw one of my 5d's having a more muffled shutter sound.. not sure if that's really the problem but at least both camera's work! so i guess i'm happy! thanks for the advice again


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 22, 2015)

Have you called Canon?


----------



## Cheekysascha (Sep 22, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cheekysascha.
> How different is the sound ? If I had a 5D III, heard my shutter and then yours an hour later, would I notice the difference? If this is the case, I would suggest it is NOT a batch issue and you should get it looked at.
> Or do you have to fire one then the other side by side listening intently for a difference? If this is the case, I would say batch difference is a viable explanation.
> 
> ...



Well I'm the kind of person that can taste when milk is bad before anyone else and can hear when it's about to rain without even looking at the sky so for me the difference is huge, it almost sounds as bad as the new 5d on silent shutter mode, think the 600d shutter sound but softer? if that makes sense. I'll go get it looked at though just incase, I mean it could just be that it's almost a year old but it's a really weird sound


----------



## Cheekysascha (Sep 22, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Have you called Canon?



I called and they said all that they could do was examine it if I sent it in and that they've never heard of this problem before.


----------



## aceplato (Sep 23, 2015)

Sounds a lot like what I went through a while ago, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18743.0 , ended with a new shutter assembly, mirror box and focusing sensor.

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 24, 2015)

aceplato said:


> Sounds a lot like what I went through a while ago, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18743.0 , ended with a new shutter assembly, mirror box and focusing sensor.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Chris



Hi Chris, how much did it cost you in the end? I have a similar issue with a dropped 5DIII. It'd be nice to know the worse case scenario before I put it into Canon UK.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Sep 24, 2015)

aceplato said:


> Sounds a lot like what I went through a while ago, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18743.0 , ended with a new shutter assembly, mirror box and focusing sensor.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Chris



Sounds almost exactly like it, I think I'll send it in when I find out if theres a Canon service center in Norway! thank you so much for the help man, i was so afraid i was the only one with this problem


----------



## kaihp (Sep 24, 2015)

Cheekysascha said:


> Sounds almost exactly like it, I think I'll send it in when I find out if theres a Canon service center in Norway! thank you so much for the help man, i was so afraid i was the only one with this problem



There's Fotocare in Oslo:

Fotocare As (Oslo, Cps Service)
Drammensveien 130, Bygg C19
Oslo, N-0277, NO

Taken from http://www.canon.no/support/consumer_products/repair.aspx


----------



## aceplato (Oct 10, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> aceplato said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds a lot like what I went through a while ago, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18743.0 , ended with a new shutter assembly, mirror box and focusing sensor.
> ...



So to give you all the info, I signed up for CSP, dropped the camera off in L.A. for repair, they emailed me with a quote to replace the shutter assembly and mirror box, I complained, they ignored me, I told them to fix it, my wife got involved and she has 15k Twitter followers, Canon emailed her to have me email them, they said they would look into it and did, the adjusted total went from $900 to $300 and then they tell me the focusing assembly needed (past tense) to be replaced but we will not charge you and then I had a good working camera.

Or the simple answer, $369.20

Good luck,

Chris


----------

